# Verbindung zwischen zwei Pc in dem Selben Netzwerk



## MrTroble (14. Jul 2015)

Hallo zusammen 
und wieder ein Problem
ich muss Ein Pc in dem Selben netzwerk
so verbinden das ich eine geschriebene Datei 
von dem anderen Computer auslesen kann 
wie mach ich das am besten?

Danke im vorraus MrTroble


----------



## VfL_Freak (15. Jul 2015)

Moin,



MrTroble hat gesagt.:


> ich muss Ein Pc in dem Selben netzwerkso verbinden das ich eine geschriebene Datei von dem anderen Computer auslesen kann
> wie mach ich das am besten?


http://www.java-forum.org/forum-faq-beitraege/7407-man-fragen-richtig-stellt.html


----------



## MrTroble (28. Jul 2015)

VfL_Freak hat gesagt.:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> http://www.java-forum.org/forum-faq-beitraege/7407-man-fragen-richtig-stellt.html



Das wird das größte Problem sein


----------



## MisterBu (29. Jul 2015)

Eine Möglichkeit wäre einen FTP Server auf PC mit der Datei zu installieren.
Wenn es zwei Linux Kisten sind, wäre SSH wohl noch einfacher.


----------



## Times (29. Jul 2015)

Muss mich VfL_Freak anschliessen. Mir ist nicht ganz klar was du möchtest, daher improvisiere ich und denke mir folgendes, vielleicht ist es ja richtig 
"Er möchte eine Datei auf PC A erstellen und beschreiben und diese Datei von PC B aus lesen."

Option a) Kauf dir eine Ethernet-Festplatte und häng diese ins Netzwerk, sodass jeder darauf zugreifen kann, wobei dies für eine einzelne Datei ein wenig zu teuer sein könnte.
Option b) Unter Windows: Erstelle eine Netzwerkfreigabe eines Ordners in welchem die Datei liegt auf PC A und verbinde ein Netzlaufwerk mit diesem Ordner auf PC B, damit PC B diesen Ordner so sehen kann als wäre es ein Laufwerk von PC B! Hierbei müssen aber beide PC's an sein!!
Oder einfacher erklärt: Ordner freigeben und darauf zugreifen


Sollte ich daneben liegen, bitte ich um mehr Details


----------



## MrTroble (29. Jul 2015)

Times hat gesagt.:


> "Er möchte eine Datei auf PC A erstellen und beschreiben und diese Datei von PC B aus lesen."



jop genau das wollte ich und die Festplatte hab ich schon dh werde ich das so machen


----------



## RalleYTN (28. Aug 2015)

Zu aller erst guck dir meine Networking Library an: http://ralphs-games.weebly.com/bibleotheken.html
Und dann mal ein kleiner Vorschlag wie man das umsetzen kann. Ein Client stellt eine Anfrage an den Server, dass er eine Datei haben will und gibt an wo sie ungefähr liegt. Der Server beginnt mit dem auslesen der Datei und sendet die gelesenen Bytes dann zu dem Client der die Datei haben wollte.


----------



## MrTroble (30. Aug 2015)

Diese sache habe ich schon lange geklärt aber Danke ich habe deine Networking library aber für was anderes benutzt
hatt geholfen


----------



## RalleYTN (30. Aug 2015)

Inzwischen gibt es auch schon eine Bibliothek für Gampad unterstützung. Allerdings gibt es noch kein Video. Das kommt erst in ein paar Tagen.


----------

